# Lawsuit over HB141 filed!!



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

It's finally filed. Kudos Stream Access Coalition!!!

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/home/50666 ... t.html.csp


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Best news Ive heard all year

Thanks for the post !!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Mojo (Oct 2, 2007)

The Trib didn't waste any time calling Brown either, did they.


----------



## quackerjacker (Sep 18, 2010)

Should be interesting to watch this unfold. Can't wait to hear what McIff has to say.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

"Sen. Dennis Stowell could not comment specifically on the suit because he had not read it. But he did say that going to court is a poor way to solve the problem because “it’s expensive for everybody and you never know what will come out of it.”

“It’s much better if we can sit down and talk and find some common areas that we can work on,” he said."


Where the hell was the negotiating on HB 141?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

If Senator Stowell was so concerned over the costs to everyone, he should have thought about that before he brokered back-room deals to get HB 141 to pass in the senate. He knew that law would be challenged in court. He was told very clearly that would happen if HB 141 passed. 

Which brings me to my next point...now he wants to sit down and talk about it? Hmmmm...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I know Dennis Stowell and he is really a pretty good guy, however he is a landowner and a stockman and so I can see where his loyalties will be. But, I do think he will listen and consider peoples views.


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if this changes the status of the rivers now?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Not until the lawsuit is settled the initial HB141 law stands.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

ping89w said:


> Does anyone know if this changes the status of the rivers now?


Lol. Its going to be a long fight. Hopefully not as long as Conatser but Im sure it will take a while. The law doesnt change until it is all said and done.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The thing that really bothers me about all of this is how the landowners have painted with such a broad stroke all the dirty deeds we anglers perform upon their land. I know crap happens, but honestly, what is all the damage we are doing? If I was to wade up through a section of private property with public water, after accessing it through a public easement, and I ran into a section where someone was having an activity in their yard, and I felt I was intruding, then I'm wading back down from whence I came. I know there are dinks who wouldn't but really what is a wading fisherman working through an area really hurting? Are you really carrying handguns and shooting holes into the sides of summer homes? My honest opinion is that most of this is greed, power, and selfishness based, which seems to be the norn these days. Maybe the population expolsion over the last 30 years in Utah has brought in a different kind of sportsman? Honestly, all dinks need to stop the crap. 

Be a good neighbor. When I bought my house 20 years ago, I found out my backyard was the thouroughfare from one subdivison to another. The kids jumped the fence which saved them from going about a mile around. I had to tell a bunch of them that they would have to stop while I got my grass growing but then after it was in they were welcome to jump the fence again. They seemed to honor the request. I did have a few I had to talk to again. After the grass was in they started jumping the fence, but now most of them have grown up and moved on and I don't see anyone jumping it anymore. Now, I could have been a real dink, a real selfish neighbor, but I decided to try to be a nice one. I could see myself with a stretch of water and allowing access. I sure as crap couldn't act like Mel Brown.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

I honestly cant see what kind of damage a flyfisherman would do but I do see the damage "others" do and pack it out on a regular basis. A lot of people on here wont say it because they dont want to start an argument but I dont care. You dont see flyfisherman walking around with styrofoam worm containers and big gulp cups, salmon egg jars, ect. You dont see flyfisherman floating down the river on innertubes, poping them and throwing them in the bushes. Loosing flip flops all over the place. You dont see flyfisherman ripping a big rats nest of 10lb test of off their reels and leaving it in the water and you dont see fly line strung from tree to tree like a spider web. And I can honestly say that in the 20 years I have been flyfishing, I have never **** in my pants and had to throw my underwear in the bushes and freeball it home. I will never understand that one. Ya there are some dink flyfishermen out there that have no respect for anything, but for the most part the flyfisherman are the innocent ones and they are also the ones who are putting up the biggest fight. Not trying to start a finger pointing match here but that is what I have observed over the past two decades.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

This is the truth. Most of the trash I have gathered on rivers that have roads paralleling them is thrown from motorists. One particular river with residences up and down it is mostly homeowner trash blown around from their own trash cans by the wind. I have picked up trash in semi-remote stretches of rivers and scatched my head on how it could have gotten there. My only logic being it was thrown in or blown in from up stream and just happened to end up where it was. I have found golfballs from a particular golf course near the weber river sitting in deeper holes up to 10 miles away. Maybe runoff moves them around? Maybe fisherman get bored when the catching is down and hit golfballs until the hatch comes off?


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone know how to contribute to the cause? I'd love to put a few bucks towards the fight on this one.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The USAC website has a Paypal donation link:

http://www.utahstreamaccess.org/


----------

